# especially



## artimedoros49

Hello,

The dictionary lists several options in Czech for „especially“, so I’m not sure what is the correct in the following context:

_I hope you had a relaxing holiday, *especially *Mary, who really deserved it._
zvláště?  obzvláště?  zejména?

As there seem to be subtle differences between the meanings, I would appreciate some help.

Thank you.


----------



## Onyx18

Hi, artimedoros49, in that example you could use all three options. As for differences, from my point of view there isn't marked difference, but I'm not quite sure about it. Maybe there is some, so I would wait for response from bibax, who is definitely better educated than I am.


----------



## bibax

Onyx18 said:


> Hi, artimedoros49, in that example you could use all three options. As for differences, from my point of view there isn't marked difference, ...


I agree.

You can also use *hlavně* (= mainly) or *především* (= primarily):
_Doufám, že jste měli pohodovou dovolenou, *hlavně* Marie, která si ji opravdu zasloužila.
Doufám, že jste měly pohodovou dovolenou, *především* Marie si ji vskutku (= indeed; skutek = deed) zasloužila._

It means also _particularly, in particular_:
_I hope you had a relaxing holiday, *particularly* Mary, who ..._

Another possibility is *jmenovitě* (= namely) which sounds official:
_Děkujeme rodičům, *jmenovitě* (zejména, především, obzvláště) paní Klimtové a panu Kuchtovi, kteří připravili pro děti tvořivé dílny._


----------



## artimedoros49

My thanks to you both.


----------

